# Welches Ventil für Fußbodenheizung?



## babylon05 (26 November 2010)

Moinsen,

welches Ventil könnt ihr mir empfehlen zum Steuern einer Fußbodenheizung?

Ich habe 5 verschiedene Fußbodenkreise, jetzt möchte ich diese über ein Ventil steuern, welches 24VDC als Nennstrom hat und über 4-20mA sich regeln lässt.

mfg


----------



## Lupo (26 November 2010)

Es würde mich mal interessieren, was du da wie regeln willst.
Ein FB-Heizung hat aufgrund ihres Aufbaus eine enorme Totzeit.


----------



## IBFS (26 November 2010)

babylon05 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> welches Ventil könnt ihr mir empfehlen zum Steuern einer Fußbodenheizung?
> Ich habe 5 verschiedene Fußbodenkreise, jetzt möchte ich diese über ein Ventil steuern, welches 24VDC als Nennstrom hat und über 4-20mA sich regeln lässt.
> mfg


 
Vergiß 4-20mA!!!

Entweder MOTORISCH, ist aber laut oder normalerweise Thermisch - Stichwort Pulsweitenmodulation:

JUNG TVA 110 WW

es gibt zwar billigere, aber die JUNG kannst du zwischen NC und NO umschalten.

http://www.eibmarkt.com/cgi-bin/eibmarkt.storefront/DE/Product/NS0811737?PID=DE_NS0811737



> *Thermischer Ventilantrieb AC 230 V ~* alpinweiß TVA 110 WW, weißes Anschlusskabel, 1,20 m, fest am Gehäuse montiert. Montagelage: senkrecht bis waagerecht. Die Stellantriebe sind thermoelektrische Antriebe zum Öffen und Schließen von Ventilunterteilen in der Heizungs-, Lüftungs- und Klimatechnik. Die Ansteuerung erfolgt über Raumtemperaturregler und Heizungsaktoren. Die Stellantriebe eignen sich für den Zweipunkt-Betrieb oder Stetig-Regelung (pulsweitenmoduliert, PWM). Eine große Auswahl an Ventiladaptern ermöglicht die Anpassung an Ventilunterteile und Heizkreisverteiler unterschiedlicher Hersteller.


 
Frank


----------



## Sockenralf (26 November 2010)

Hallo,

wird eine FBH nicht einfach "Ein-Aus" "geregelt"?

Die eigentliche Regelung findet über die zur Verfügung gestellte Vorlauf-Temperatur und den Abgleich der Heizkreise statt

Die STellantriebe im FBH-Verteiler schalten die FBH dann nur bei übermäßiger Fremderwärmung ab.

Alles andere wird m. M. nach niemals sauber funktionieren (siehe "lange Totzeit")

MfG


----------



## IBFS (26 November 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> wird eine FBH nicht einfach "Ein-Aus" "geregelt"?


 
...das geht mit den 230Volt Köpfen im Zusammenspiel mit einem
normalen Wandbimetall-Regler natürlich auch.

Wer KNX-im Haus hat verwendet aber typischerweise PWM wobei man
in diesen speziellen Steuermodulen im REG-Gehäuse die Totzeit 
einstellen kann. 

Ansonsten besteht, auch wenn es viele nicht gern hören mögen, laut neuer
Verordnung eine Pflicht zur Einzelraumregelung. Das gilt aber nicht
für unsanierten Altbestand.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## babylon05 (26 November 2010)

Danke für die Antworten,

wie sieht es mit Stellantrieben an normalen Heizkörpern aus, könnte man sowas auch über eine SPS regeln?


----------



## IBFS (26 November 2010)

babylon05 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten,
> 
> wie sieht es mit Stellantrieben an normalen Heizkörpern aus, könnte man sowas auch über eine SPS regeln?



Das sind doch nur "Dehnkörper" (um nicht Schwellkörper zu sagen)
Da fehlt der elekrische Anschluss. 

Aber so ein "JUNG TVA 110 WW" ist doch am Ende nichts anderes 
nur das nicht die Umgebungsluft die Stellgröße beeinflußt sondern
ein elektrisch beheiztes Gel.

Frank


----------



## ThorstenD2 (26 November 2010)

Möhlenhoff 24V AC mit 0-10V Ansteuerung verbauen wir immer. Da dauert die Inbetriebnahme immer soooooo lange bis die Teile mal fahren. Letztens hatte der SHK-Partner aber mal welche geliefert, wo es schneller ging. Ich glaub die hatten ne LED oder sogar LCD Anzeige? Leider hab ich mir den Hersteller nicht gemerkt


----------

